# Poa triv/annua or something else?



## CrimsonGhost (8 mo ago)

Is this poa or orchard grass or bunching fescue?


----------



## CrimsonGhost (8 mo ago)

Would you kill off or just live with? Some yard pics my back looks similar.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

I vote poa triv. It has hit me really hard this year. I eliminated it in 2019. But it all back this year.


----------



## CrimsonGhost (8 mo ago)

So just nuke spots or all? 10k yard that looks like this.


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

CrimsonGhost said:


> So just nuke spots or all? 10k yard that looks like this.


It looks like it is literally everywhere. I hate to say it, but I'd likely nuke that entire yard…three times…next spring.


----------



## CrimsonGhost (8 mo ago)

Why next spring? And not in fall? Or
Even now?


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

CrimsonGhost said:


> Why next spring? And not in fall? Or
> Even now?


It's most likely you'll get a good kill in spring.


----------

